# Rooting on the newest firmware



## Killimansorrow (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm looking to root my Galaxy S3, but I haven't found anything about what root methods work on the latest OTA update (IMM76D.I535VRALHE, I believe),and I don't want to mess anything up. I would really appreciate any help you can give.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

1st) I requested the mods move this post so if you can't find it, it should be in the General GS3 section, not the dev section.
2nd) The current debugFS method here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342&highlight=debugfs should work


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Edit: ^^^^What He said.

1) first, this is the wrong section for this post. This belongs in the GSIII general section. It will get moved shortly by mods.

2) the existing root exploits work, simple as that. Section two of Droidstyle's guide here details everything you need:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> 1) first, this is the wrong section for this post. This belongs in the GSIII general section. It will get moved shortly by mods.
> 
> 2) the existing root exploits work, simple as that. Section two of Droidstyle's guide here details everything you need:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709


Ninja'd


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is only for ROM, kernel, and mod release threads only. Question and general info threads belong in the general section where this thread has been moved.


----------

